Ask HN: How can developers help fight Covid-19? - zedr
======
codingninjas
I don't know if this is a dev problem. For sure, help to build awareness. A
lot of people still ignore because of fake news.

------
rvz
Sometimes, high-tech solutions from 'developers' isn't needed to combat the
deadliest of diseases. Just basic common sense can slow the spread and delay
it for enough time for a vaccine to be developed.

Just cover your mouth when coughing or sneezing and wash your hands regularly.

------
mark2tech
[https://app.jogl.io/project/121](https://app.jogl.io/project/121) This looks
like a project with massive momentum. I’m trying to figure out how to apply
SysAdmin/ IT Conultant skills to the tasks at hand.

------
kgraves
wash your damn hands thoroughly, clean your keyboard and cover your mouth when
sneezing/coughing!

------
zedr
Is there a marketplace for ideas for fighting COVID-19 or mitigating its
effect on people?

------
r_luna
resnet-50 pipeline to detect Covid-19 from x-rays and cat scans. We need to
perform 60k to 100k tests per day to make social distancing viable. To help
perform all these tests computer vision can help.

------
petee
Wash your hands! I'm disgusted how many people still do not

